# Cure issue?



## mdgirlinfl (Mar 11, 2018)

I am about 8 days into a buckboard bacon cure (just a basic EQ using diggingdogfarms calculator). I have a couple spots that remain red where the rest has changed color as expected.  Are these spots not curing or is this normal?


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 11, 2018)

Not to worry, the red spots are where the meat pressed against the container and hasn't been exposed to air.
It's always good to flip the meat and massage it once a day or two.
Not unusual, good luck with your BBB


----------



## mdgirlinfl (Mar 11, 2018)

Thanks.  Just making sure.  I have had some great success with belly and EQ cure. This is. Y first go at buckboard.  At $.99/lb I couldn’t pass up the sale and give it a go!


----------



## zippy12 (Mar 11, 2018)

I see the same thing you see in my BBB posting.  What is the thickness of your BBB?


----------



## mdgirlinfl (Mar 11, 2018)

About two to 2.5 inches. I selected these pieces because the fat cap had some decent marbling and most closely resembled belly. At .99/lb I can’t beat it to experiment on.


----------

